# Bathing golden retriever



## Lander (Oct 12, 2013)

How often should I bathe my golden retriever puppy which is about 12 weeks old? 

How often should I bathe when it gets older?


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

I think the answer to that question is mainly dependent on you. I would think that if you let your puppy run outside loose or even if they spend a fair amount of time outside, then bathing would be more often. I let my 18 wk old Bentley out in the yard (on a chain) once a day for 1 hour and he tends to get his feet dirty and even his stomach area. I do clean him off before coming inside but tend to bath once every 2 weeks. I would think that if the weather is closer to fall or even winter, where is likely to be in the rain, etc, then bathing is more frequent. The dog enjoys a bath same as we do but it is more of a pain in cool and winter weather.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

With a properly pH balanced shampoo, you can wash as often as once a week. With that in mind, however, Bear only gets shampooed when he is dirty. If he's been rolling around in mud or got soaked in the rain, I can just rinse him off (no shampoo) and dry him. 

On average, I shampoo Bear about every 4-8 weeks. His coat is very wash and wear. All he really needs is a good brushing every day, which takes about 5 minutes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maximo and Sam (Jul 29, 2013)

i heard bathing your dog every week is bad for his skin? Something about his perspitory "pores" on their skins.. something relating about why dogs dont sweat.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla gets a bath every 2 months or so. She really has a coat that is not heavy and sheds dirt quickly.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I bathe Bentley nearly every week. Show dogs are usually be bathed and dried even more than this. As long as you are using good quality dog products (ie not human shampoo), then you can bathe him as much as you'd like. That said, you don't have to bathe him frequently unless he's dirty, although if you don't bathe him regularly, I would brush his coat out regularly to avoid mats and remove debris. 

If you're into clean dogs and plan on bathing regularly, I would bathe him frequently as a puppy and make it fun for him so that he gets accustomed to it and enjoys it. If he develops an aversion to baths, it will make your life very difficult when he is a 75lb adult.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would get a ph balanced shampoo, and bathe him as much as possible as a pup to get him used to being bathed. We did this with Ripley and now she will just sit in the bathtub no problem, and gets in on her own when I say "Bath time". She now gets bathed every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I bathe dogs who are showing once a week, and the other dogs every few weeks. I do dry them though. If I didnt have a doggie blow dryer, I dont think I would bathe my old guy very often in cool/cold weather. A big thing about bathing when the pup is an older dog is to brush out really well first. Bathing with tangles or mats makes the whole thing worse, and you don't want dampness trapped next to skin.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My pups get bathed every 4 weeks or so.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

We brush every week at the least with an undercoat rake and bathe every two - three weeks, depending on how much 'corn chip' smell Murphy is putting off! Weather hasnt been below 70 on the weekends here so we get out his doggie pool, the hose, a bucket and we climb right in. Takes about 20 minutes, I'm usually more soaked than he is by the end!


----------

